# my oscar hurts itself?



## jsbauter (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello,
I am new here and I have a few questions. I have an oscar and it is still rather young but getting bigger. I have had him now for about 3 months. The tank is cycled good and I clean it regular. 

My fish acts funny sometimes though and was wondering if it is normal behavior. It bangs it head on things and created a wound on the top of it's head. It is not hole but it looks like scrapes. It recently did this to it's side also. It ripped a bunch of scales right off. Every so often we can actually hear him bang itself on the tank lid. 

I have heard they like to sometimes re-arrange things in the tank but ripping scales off? Is this normal?? Could this be a parasite problem?? 

any help would be appreciated!
thanks


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

How big is the tank? If it's knocking itself around, the tank is most likely too small.


----------



## jsbauter (Dec 21, 2008)

HI

The tank is 36 gallon. But my fish is not very big yet. I watch him. He jumps up and hits the top a lot. I do have decorations in the tank. I am thinking about taking the decorations out.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Even though he's not very big yet, oscars require a tremendous amount of space. I would recommend upgrading to a bigger tank ASAP. Most recommend a minimum of 75 gallons for an oscar.

I don't think the decorations really have much to do with it..


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Probably is sick. Or you could have just a self destructive oscar. and 75 min for one oscar? lol. Its very common to see 2 happy oscars in a well cared for 55 Gallon. Anyways, check your water paremters.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Kurt: I just find it inhumane to put a 13" fish in a 13" wide tank, but hey, that's just me.


----------



## jsbauter (Dec 21, 2008)

I am starting to think maybe he is just destructive fish. The water is fine, I have checked all of that and I do regular water changes.

He eats fine and looks happy other than the scrapes on his head and side. He follows me around every time I come near the tank. Eats like crazy! Will spit water in your face if you look into the tank from above which is rather funny since he recently got my husband!!!*LOL* 

I was thinking maybe the condensation water dripping from the tank lid maybe distracting him, or maybe he thinks it is food and attempts to jump up to attack it. He "attacks" his food this way to, when I put it in the tank. 

He attempts to "crush" his food with his back then eats it? That is the best way to describe his behavior. He is funny to watch. I am beginning to think it is a really aggressive fish. He will bite and chew the heck out of your finger if you stick it into the tank my husband discovered! 

He will also "stalk" his food before he does that crushing thing. Slowly moves towards it, looking side ways, then backs up, then moves forward, sideways closer and closer then crushes it with a really fast wiggling motion against the side of the tank, then eats it! I love this fish! It is so funny to watch!! 

We named him "Flicky" because he will flick water at us to when he is eating. This fish has even managed to fling water onto the wall behind the tank and into the hall way which is a few steps away. 

Thanks for all the advice. He seems really healthy other than the scrape marks. I just worry about the scrapes sometimes because he sure rips off a good bit of scales.


----------



## jsbauter (Dec 21, 2008)

One other question...there are products that are suppose to promote faster healing like "Melafix antibacterial fish remedy" it says all natural with tea tree oil for helping to heal fish wounds like damages fins, open wounds and sores etc it says helps to promote regrowth of damaged tissue.....

Is it a good idea or not to use such products??? Do they really work or help??? I have not used it yet...Just thought I would ask.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, Melfix works well for cuts, scrapes & torn fins, just watch the dosing instructions. 
If I were you, I would also remove any ornaments that have rough edges. And give him a few toys. Mine use to play with ping pong balls that I drilled a hole in & filled with water. They also liked small fake plants they could toss around. Just anything non toxic, and light weight enough that when he tosses it around, it won't break the glass 
Oscars are easy to train, I had one years ago that would jump out onto my bed, then wait to be put back in. They are also one of the only fish that can recognise individual people.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

If you have some spare cash, do what I do for my oscar, go buy some real plants (amazon swords) and let him tear them up. While there in the tank they will be good for the water, and the oscar gets some veggies.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Kurtfr0 said:


> Its very common to see 2 happy oscars in a well cared for 55 Gallon.


Not for long. Please keep in mind that oscars should live 10-20 years , and won't do so in small tanks like 55's.
I've yet to see a pair of oscars in a 55g tank stay healthy for 12 months in a row, never mind decades.
Nobody should ever advise putting an oscar in a 55g, never mind two. My most recent oscar was over 15 years old, over 15" long, and required weekly 50% water changes in a 125g tank (or else his HitH would return).
He couldn't have lived alone in a smaller tank, never mind with a second oscar...


----------



## lovejonesx (Feb 5, 2008)

My experience with Oscars is that , _(like others have stated )_ they seem to require a much larger tank than many people might think.

Only when I put my oscars in a 75 gallon tank & a 90 gallon tank, did they stop bumping into stuff & hurting themselves.

I agree that a 55 g tank might be sufficient for a couple of oscars, ( at a certain size) for awhile, but I've never seen that last for as long as obviously some of you have. Usually in my experience they need the larger & wider tanks to thrive.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

SueM said:


> Mine use to play with ping pong balls that I drilled a hole in & filled with water.


would he play with it if it's floating? Mine's in with my arowana right now and I have heard of people floating ping pong balls to keep the arowana from getting drop-eye.


----------

